# 3B Box - Beauty Beyond Borders - Asian Beauty Products *May Contain Spoilers*



## ZeeOmega (Dec 22, 2014)

So there's a new subscription box on the block, this one focusing on Asian beauty and skincare. It's the 3B Box - Beauty Beyond Borders. The subscription is $12 a month and claims that:



> Each box contains a collection of deluxe samples that are new or popular in Asia but hard to get your hands on. The products will change each month, and you’ll get to try new skincare, haircare, nailcare, and cosmetic products. Sample products range from go-to brands such as Lioele, Etude House and Skinfood to high-end premium brands like SK-II, K, and Sulwhasoo. Don’t worry about not being able to read Japanese or Korean – we’ve got you covered with English translations of descriptions in each box.


Think of it like an Asian brand oriented Birchbox or Ipsy. Deluxe sample sizes of various kinds of products and maybe a full size here and there. 

This is the first month of the subscription, so everything is still new and we will see how it goes. I do feel like there are some details lacking from their website that I would like to see, such as when recurring billing occurs. I tend to pay for subscriptions and vendors I'm unfamiliar with (or all too horribly familiar with ) with a prepaid card, so I readily signed up.

I will post my own opinion on the first box (spoiler - I love it!) in another post. While I'm chomping at the bit, I feel like my thoughts are kind of scattered at the moment. 

I'm hoping that @@MissJexie and @ will join us here, as they took some lovely pictures of the first box for their blogs.  :flowers:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh hey--thanks for getting this thread going! Yeah, I really liked the box and thought that the sub was totally worth it. I hope that we will bust out into some lesser-known brands (to me at least)--I was most impressed by the K-Palette liner, which was brand new to me. I'm mostly into sub boxes for the "discovery" aspect at this point--I have tons of products lined up ready to be used, so I really want to find new and amazing things, so I'm just a bit nervous about the boxes being almost wholly kbeauty high street brands, due to the responses from other subscribers. But we shall see! I'm in!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 22, 2014)

oooh fun! 

Yea I really thought the first bag was fantastic! I will share my photo here for anyone interested 

December's 3B Box:





Following this thread so we can chat about the January box! Thanks for creating it  I tend to go to the asian/korean skincare thread and post everythign there, but it's really good to have separate places to talk about subs!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh hey--thanks for getting this thread going! Yeah, I really liked the box and thought that the sub was totally worth it. I hope that we will bust out into some lesser-known brands (to me at least)--I was most impressed by the K-Palette liner, which was brand new to me. I'm mostly into sub boxes for the "discovery" aspect at this point--I have tons of products lined up ready to be used, so I really want to find new and amazing things, so I'm just a bit nervous about the boxes being almost wholly kbeauty high street brands, due to the responses from other subscribers. But we shall see! I'm in!


Oof, yea I hope it doesn't turn into that. I love the discovery aspect and was also really happy to see that Japanese liner in there. The only other liquid liner I've ever tried was that sample of KVD's Trooper that Sephora sent out, and I like the K-Palette one heaps more. I think I saw that some people were disappointed in the inclusion of beauty items in the box, but the mix of skincare and beauty is what I love.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 23, 2014)

So quick overview on my opinion, since I'm finishing up getting ready to have family over. 
 
For reference, I think all the boxes are the same as the one posted above.
 
I was curious about getting the 3B Box when I first heard about it and had no idea what to expect really. A few days after ordering, I saw a review on Reddit of someone who had already received theirs and I became a bit nervous about liking it. I'm always hesitant about items with any  kind of fragrance due to sensitivities (skin, asthma, migraines). The day I got it, I was super wiped out and couldn't really process what I had gotten, which was promptly followed by my having to clean up after a sick cat, so I shoved it all in a drawer.
 

 
​_Herb Cleansing Tissues_ - When I first saw these, I made this face:    I hadn't liked other cleansing wipes in the past and these had a scent to boot. I figured I'd use them just to wipe down my brushes between cleaning. Well, one day I decided to just go for it and deal with whatever potential break out happens. I'm so glad I tried these! The scent is light and pleasant and my skin looked and felt great afterwards. The quality of the tissues themselves were nice and they took everything off. I still double washed afterwards, but it's definitely a great option to that extra bit of makeup removal or early removal when I don't want to do the full routine until later. I think I have a FaceShop a few miles from me, so I might pick up more later.
 
_Etude House Moistful_ - These products were also an initial concern for me due to the scent, but they are quite light and pleasant. Also, I had no idea that gel toners were a thing! I quite like how this one feels. Now I'm curious about other gel toners. I'm highly indifferent towards the lotion. I'm not really noticing any difference with it. 
 
_K-Palette Liquid Liner_ - I really like this liner. Ok, I'm kind of terrible at applying it, but I usually only use gel liner with an angled brush, so it's to be expected. The first time I tried it, I applied it on my bare lids and it was soon worn off. Not a big surprise with my oily lids, though. When I applied it after my usual eye makeup (primer and shadows) it stayed on all day. Now I'm wondering what other great Japanese makeup I missed out on during my years there.
 
_Nature Republic Nail Polish_ - This was another uncertain item for me when I first saw it. My last experience with a nail polish in a sub was a horribly runny ColorClub in BirchBox. My expectations were low. Also, the color made me go 'ummmm....' But I gave it a go and kinda love it. The formula is nice and the color is actually really fun.

Nails under the spoiler for size. I have an incredibly opaque visible nail line, which you can see through the gel polish.



Spoiler


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 24, 2014)

@@ZeeOmega I bet that was my review you read where I said I hated the scent of the towelettes!  I do but love the scent of the moistfull stuff.

I'm lucky bec I live so close, I get my bag the day after it ships.  I'm pretty happy with it and am really excited to see how it goes.  

Come on, January!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

I am on the 3B waitlist. Any idea how long that is?


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 9, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I am on the 3B waitlist. Any idea how long that is?


No idea since this is only their second month. My guess would be that you'll get next months bag.  However, they do ship all through the month so who knows.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

They never asked for a credit card yet. I did email CS to ask how long the WL was.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 9, 2015)

While I'm sure it's frustrating for those on the waitlist, I like that there is one. It suggests that they don't want to risk biting off more than they can handle, which I think some new subs trip up on in their desire to take on as many subscribers as possible. 

@ I haven't been billed yet for this month, so fingers crossed for you that maybe you can get squeezed in if someone changes their mind! Or that they find they are able to expand the service.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

i also signed up for the waitlist. Here's hoping that I get the january bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 9, 2015)

Did anyone see their picture on facebook for the January bags?



Spoiler






I definitely see a Laneige product in a blue container of some sort, and clearly a lip gloss. Top of the label looks like it could potentially be Skinfood, although that tube shape is so common it could be anything.



What do you think? I'm pretty excited. It won't be hard to please me for $12 a month/free shipping. I'm just happy there's an ipsy/birchbox priced kbeauty sub out there finally!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Did anyone see their picture on facebook for the January bags?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just hope I can get in on it for january!! I am pretty excited too - and I am on waitlist - hahaha


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 9, 2015)

Oo I thought the laneige product was the snowberry lip gloss but I see the blue box now!  Eeee!!  I feel like I should go check my mail box... what if its here because they shipped yesterday?

Maybe they shipped today and I'll have it tomorrow *big eyes*


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 13, 2015)

plonking myself into the thread ,as I've signed up and they emailing me some more info so i can post for uk and europeans, ,awaits emails and box spoilers,


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 13, 2015)

OMG IM SO IN LOVE WITH THIS BOX!!!!!!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 13, 2015)

Hiding from this thread until I receive mine. Going to try to go unspoiled this time. Eek! So excited. I hope mine arrives soon!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 13, 2015)

I can post what's in it under spoilers if anyone wants to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't want to ruin it for anyone!


----------



## had706 (Jan 13, 2015)

@@Saffyra I signed up for the wait list after seeing your spoiler on IG. So nice!


----------



## Andi B (Jan 13, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I can post what's in it under spoilers if anyone wants to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't want to ruin it for anyone!


Please do!  I just put myself on the waitlist this past weekend, and I keep hoping that they'll end up with extras from January.  I don't know if I want to know what I might be missing or not...but I want to see anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 13, 2015)

Okay here it is:



Spoiler



 



Heroine Make Volume and Curl Mascara (full size)

Tony Moly Peach Hand Cream (full size)

Nature Republic Flower Jelly Drop Gloss (full size)

Laneige Firming Sleeping Pack (sample)

My Beauty Diary Hyaluronic Acid Mask (one mask)


----------



## Andi B (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you! What a great box for $12! I hope I get off the waitlist soon.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 13, 2015)

Fantastic! $12 with shipping included- you seriously can't beat it!

I feel like they're only going to get better and better. If they can do this well right out of the gate, once they gain attention, they'll be able to reach out to brands who want to break into the US market and get a TON of the deluxe samples like the Laneige sleeping pack. I expect those sizes of items in a $12 a month box since I compare it to Birchbox. I'm already super-thrilled with the first 2 boxes and their professionalism so far. Can't wait to see what they have in store this year.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hopped on the wait list after seeing that awesome January stuff... since I'm booting Ipsy and a Birchbox, I figure I'm allowed to consider a new sub, right?


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

Now I'm really sad seeing that adorable peach shaped hand cream. I'm certain I won't get off the wl in time to get it.   :scared:  I know they just started but after Ipsy I'm not going to just sit patiently for months. If they don't want my money it's going to Beautique.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 14, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Now I'm really sad seeing that adorable peach shaped hand cream. I'm certain I won't get off the wl in time to get it.


Me too! I got that exact item for my Summerswap buddy last summer, and it was so cute that I regretted not ordering one for myself as well. :-/


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 14, 2015)

Hopefully, if waitlisters dont get this bag, they'll at least get the next one.

Ipsy's waitlist is ridiculous!  My mom has been waiting nearly 7 months now.  That's 7 bags!

I don't mind a wait of one or two months (only missing one or two bags) but SEVEN?!  Even Boxycharm gets people off the waitlist faster than that!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Hopefully, if waitlisters dont get this bag, they'll at least get the next one.
> 
> Ipsy's waitlist is ridiculous!  My mom has been waiting nearly 7 months now.  That's 7 bags!
> 
> I don't mind a wait of one or two months (only missing one or two bags) but SEVEN?!  Even Boxycharm gets people off the waitlist faster than that!


Did they give her the option of skipping the line by liking them on facebook and following them on you-tube? I actually created a fake fb page, you-tube and twitter account just for that. In the end it wasn't even worth it. I quit after 4 months.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 14, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Ipsy's waitlist is ridiculous! My mom has been waiting nearly 7 months now. That's 7 bags!
> 
> I don't mind a wait of one or two months (only missing one or two bags) but SEVEN?! Even Boxycharm gets people off the waitlist faster than that!


Wow, seriously? Over on the Ipsy forum, some people were talking about the fact that there is currently no wait at all to sign up... you may want to check into that!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 14, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Did they give her the option of skipping the line by liking them on facebook and following them on you-tube? I actually created a fake fb page, you-tube and twitter account just for that. In the end it wasn't even worth it. I quit after 4 months.


I tried to get her off by using her referral link from her account to sign up for a second Ipsy for myself (well, added myself to the waitlist) since she didn't have a Facebook account.  Even that didn't work.  Then, my account I used got off the waitlist but she's still been on it~  I think they are age biased or something.

@@sstich79 I'm going to mention that to her right now and see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 14, 2015)

I totally lied. I can't stay out of this thread. I've only taken a peek at the small preview picture on the side. I was going to hold out, but got the shipment email today. That's too long to wait! I'm so excited for this box.

@@Saffyra I'm wondering if maybe your mother's Ipsy account is glitched from the get-go. Seven months is way too long to be on an Ipsy waiting list, even with people doing the cut-aheads.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 14, 2015)

Youre gonna love it!  I got my shipping email today, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Of course I already had it but at least they're sending them out.  I was a little worried what with my box being hand addressed and all that.  

I think they're going to need some seed money to get a little automation going.  Or some paypal stickers or something!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 14, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Youre gonna love it!  I got my shipping email today, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Of course I already had it but at least they're sending them out.  I was a little worried what with my box being hand addressed and all that.
> 
> I think they're going to need some seed money to get a little automation going.  Or some paypal stickers or something!


Gasp! Maybe it'll show up tomorrow! *hopes*

I'm surprised they're still hand addressing. It's a cute, sweet touch, but that's so time consuming for them.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 15, 2015)

It's here and I love it! Hand cream smells so delicious.

Do you guys have any suggestions on how to handle patch testing a mask? I've never used a mask before, so I've never thought about it. Do I open it a smidge and patch test the liquid, putting the pack in a ziploc bag in the meanwhile? My skin is kind of sensitive and I am finally, slowly accepting that I need to test products before they go on my face. No matter how excited I am, the burn isn't worth it - mostly.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 15, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> It's here and I love it! Hand cream smells so delicious.
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions on how to handle patch testing a mask? I've never used a mask before, so I've never thought about it. Do I open it a smidge and patch test the liquid, putting the pack in a ziploc bag in the meanwhile? My skin is kind of sensitive and I am finally, slowly accepting that I need to test products before they go on my face. No matter how excited I am, the burn isn't worth it - mostly.


I seriously love how long the scent lasts on that hand cream.  

For the mask, just cut a tiny corner slice off and drip out some of the essence and just tape up the cut. You can keep it in the fridge, too.  There's plenty of juice in MBD masks so don't worry about it drying out.

I'm glad you got it so quickly!


----------



## moosie (Jan 15, 2015)

I just added myself to the wait list.  Those bags are INSANE for $12 shipped!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

So, this is a US only venture? Pity as looked good for the price..


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 16, 2015)

No they are getting people to sign up for the wait list so as to knowing which countries to open upto next .

@@Alidolly add your name to the list . I emailed them and European interest os very high they said . Awaitng an email as to kind of dates to start expanding


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

@@lorna my concern would be if they then increases the price to cover the shipping costs. Most of the Korean shops include sachets when they send an order and I've a stash of those to wade my way through so think I'd wait to see what happens and if the quality remains on track.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

I found the peach thing on Amazon and was thinking of ordering it by itself. Has anyone had any problems buying k cosmetics that way? The prices vary from a reasonable $6 to a ridiculous $30. Is six too good to be true?


----------



## Mimimaro (Jan 16, 2015)

Just following the thread~


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 16, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I found the peach thing on Amazon and was thinking of ordering it by itself. Has anyone had any problems buying k cosmetics that way? The prices vary from a reasonable $6 to a ridiculous $30. Is six too good to be true?


I believe there's a mini and a full size of this particular item... so watch the sizing! I am always skeptical of Amazon sellers... I think I actually wound up ordering my Tonymoly stuff from Urban Outfitters when they were having some kind of sale.
ETA: Or maybe there was a hand cream and a lip balm. I could be wrong, but I'm too lazy to check. ;-)


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes, I think it's a hand cream and a lip balm.  Not positive though.

@ I've bought Benton and Lioele on Amazon without issues.  They were the real deal, too.  I'm using the one I bought on Amazon now.

But yeah, some of the prices are ridiculous!  Total price gouging and you can pay way less even with shipping from places like RoseRoseShop.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

I saw the lip balm and the hand cream and of course wanted both. But today I discovered they have figs and rouge for 250 points each on Ipsy's normally lame bonus shop. I resubbed for February's bag and got both flavors/scents. Now I've got my fix of cute fruit hand cream, I can go back to patiently waiting for 3B to unwaitlist me.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 16, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I saw the lip balm and the hand cream and of course wanted both. But today I discovered they have figs and rouge for 250 points each on Ipsy's normally lame bonus shop. I resubbed for February's bag and got both flavors/scents. Now I've got my fix of cute fruit hand cream, I can go back to patiently waiting for 3B to unwaitlist me.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Omg, thank you for mentioning this!  Just ran and redeemed for that!


----------



## bookgirl320 (Jan 18, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> Hopped on the wait list after seeing that awesome January stuff... since I'm booting Ipsy and a Birchbox, I figure I'm allowed to consider a new sub, right?


I did the same thing! Well, except for ditching the Ipsy and Birchbox. I LOVE my Birchbox...it's never let me down, and I' ve discovered some maybe, possibly, almost HG items. Ipsy, however, is another matter. I was going to give it up, but they have been so GOOD the last 3 months for me, and I have all these dang points which I won't use on the bare minerals eyeshadow, because that stuff...well, let's just say I'm not a fan. I'll give Ipsy another month or two...

I am just really excited and antsy for 3b. It just looks phenomenol!


----------



## bookgirl320 (Jan 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Omg, thank you for mentioning this!  Just ran and redeemed for that!


I just spent my ton 'o points on two hand creams, cleansing cloths and hair goop. Now, I'll see what Ipsy does for me next month before putting it on the chopping block.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

I just got what I believe is a rejection letter from 3b. At least with respect to January. I think they are all maxed out for the month. It's ok since February I am doing both Ipsy and Birchbox, so I am kind of maxed out myself. 

The email from 3b reads:

Thank-You!


 
We’re so excited to have you on our wait list! We launched 3B only a few weeks ago and have had an amazing response so far! Right now we’re at full capacity and have a limited number of spots available for subscribers. As new spots open up, we’ll send you an email and you can move off the wait list.

Follow us on Facebook and Instagram to get a peek at what products we’re featuring each month and send us your love by sharing with your friends and letting them know to sign up for our wait list.

We can’t wait to get you your first box!

[SIZE=11pt]xo
Team 3B[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]​

 

 

 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]       [/SIZE]​


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I just got what I believe is a rejection letter from 3b. At least with respect to January. I think they are all maxed out for the month. It's ok since February I am doing both Ipsy and Birchbox, so I am kind of maxed out myself.
> 
> The email from 3b reads:
> 
> ...


----------



## blinded (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like they've been sending out emails to everyone on their waitlist. I got one telling me if they start shipping to Canada I'll be on the list.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 22, 2015)

I've had my box for about a week now and I'm still so happy with it. The only thing I haven't tried yet is the mascara, but that's only because I already have two others open. I'm planning on tossing one soon, so I'm curious to see how the Heroine is. I've even figured out where to find several of the items I have liked in both the December and January boxes. I happen to live in an area with a lot of different Asian shops and supermarkets. I feel so lost in them, though. Most of the shops here are predominantly Korean and I'm far more used to Japanese shops, having lived in Los Angeles and Japan. 

I love that 3B is able to introduce me to products and brands so I don't have to spend a lot of time, money, and gas randomly picking out things to try on my own. When I had Ipsy and Birchbox, I was pretty quick to getting disinterested and receiving items I super indifferent to, severely disliked, or simply couldn't use. There wasn't a single item from either subscription that I sought out to get full sizes of (well, except for a tea from Birchbox, but the price made me say no). I can honestly say that I've really enjoyed trying the items from both my 3Bs so far, even the ones I realized just weren't working out that well for my skin. I already fully intend to get a new peach hand cream when my current one finishes, I've picked up more MBD masks to try, and I may get some Face Shop wipes for those days that I'm tired or am testing out a bunch of face products. When I first signed up I honestly thought that I would be dropping this subscription after one month and here I am wondering what will be in store in the next month.

They've started real strong and I hope they keep up the great work! I also hope that those of you on the wait list are able to get off soon and join in on the fun!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 23, 2015)

I've actually recently tried the mascara and it's unfortunately not for me.

I don't think it's bad by any means, but I'm super picky about my mascaras, and this one seems a little...empty? I don't know- I felt like I had to swirl it around in there quite a bit to get any product on the brush, and it took quite a few coats just to get my lashes to the volume I wanted. 

I think it'll work well for anyone who wants a bit of oomph in the length/volume department, but still wants a natural look. It just wasn't doing it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 25, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I've actually recently tried the mascara and it's unfortunately not for me.
> 
> I don't think it's bad by any means, but I'm super picky about my mascaras, and this one seems a little...empty? I don't know- I felt like I had to swirl it around in there quite a bit to get any product on the brush, and it took quite a few coats just to get my lashes to the volume I wanted.
> 
> I think it'll work well for anyone who wants a bit of oomph in the length/volume department, but still wants a natural look. It just wasn't doing it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just tried out the mascara today and officially love everything that came in January. The mascara is actually the perfect type for me. I realize that I am very fortunate in having the type of lashes people dream of: full, thick, long, curvy, and double set of lashes likely from a distichiasis mutation. In case you think that last part's great, let me assure everyone that a set of lashes that grow out of your upper water line can be quite literally irritating (oh, and here's hoping I never develop any of the related cardiac issues. Woo hoo?).

Anyways, the main reason I even wear mascara is because they tend to catch quite a lot of eye shadow and look rather muted after I am done with the rest of my eye makeup. I use the mascara to make them re-pop. I don't need any of the things others need, just a good solid cover that covers all my lashes. The Heroine mascara does exactly that. It covers them all so incredibly well from root to tip (and I have so many issues with other wands getting the tips) while still keeping that natural and separated look. My mother doesn't know this yet, but she's totally going to be sent on a mission to search the Japanese shops around her for this stuff when I need to replace it. 

ETA: Incidentally, the only eyeshadow fallout that my lashes have failed to fully catch in the past is from UD's Sidecar in the original Naked palette. And I've used loose pigment. That should convince everyone that Sidecar is evil. Evil.


----------



## LadyManah (Jan 25, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> I just tried out the mascara today and officially love everything that came in January. The mascara is actually the perfect type for me. I realize that I am very fortunate in having the type of lashes people dream of: full, thick, long, curvy, and double set of lashes likely from a distichiasis mutation. In case you think that last part's great, let me assure everyone that a set of lashes that grow out of your upper water line can be quite literally irritating (oh, and here's hoping I never develop any of the related cardiac issues. Woo hoo?).
> 
> Anyways, the main reason I even wear mascara is because they tend to catch quite a lot of eye shadow and look rather muted after I am done with the rest of my eye makeup. I use the mascara to make them re-pop. I don't need any of the things others need, just a good solid cover that covers all my lashes. The Heroine mascara does exactly that. It covers them all so incredibly well from root to tip (and I have so many issues with other wands getting the tips) while still keeping that natural and separated look. My mother doesn't know this yet, but she's totally going to be sent on a mission to search the Japanese shops around her for this stuff when I need to replace it.
> 
> ETA: Incidentally, the only eyeshadow fallout that my lashes have failed to fully catch in the past is from UD's Sidecar in the original Naked palette. And I've used loose pigment. That should convince everyone that Sidecar is evil. Evil.


Thankfully that mascara is easy to find online! You can buy Heroine Make in lots of places, including Sasa, Alphabeautyuk ebay (it is a hong kong based seller, but they sell authentic products, much like sasa), or Adam Beauty. Jaipfe on ebay also sells it, straight from Japan!


----------



## Bethanys (Jan 26, 2015)

Has anyone not received the January bag yet? I subscribed at the very end of December, thinking that my first bag would probably be in January.  However, they went ahead and sent me December's bag at the beginning of this month. I haven't received this month's actual bag yet, though.  I wonder if they are considering the bag I received at the beginning of the month my January bag, even though it was the stuff everyone else got for December? I want this month's stuff!

I'm having bad luck with subs this month. I got an email about my Beauteque bag, and I won't get it until they restock.  My Petit Vour box was no good, the stuff in my Wantable box didn't fit, and I cancelled Ipsy after yet another lackluster bag.  Birchbox was meh. Woe is me. ;-)


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 26, 2015)

Bethanys said:


> Has anyone not received the January bag yet? I subscribed at the very end of December, thinking that my first bag would probably be in January.  However, they went ahead and sent me December's bag at the beginning of this month. I haven't received this month's actual bag yet, though.  I wonder if they are considering the bag I received at the beginning of the month my January bag, even though it was the stuff everyone else got for December? I want this month's stuff!
> 
> I'm having bad luck with subs this month. I got an email about my Beauteque bag, and I won't get it until they restock.  My Petit Vour box was no good, the stuff in my Wantable box didn't fit, and I cancelled Ipsy after yet another lackluster bag.  Birchbox was meh. Woe is me. ;-)


Have you tried contacting them?

3B bills you on the same day each month, which I think is the same day you signed up (give or take a day for faulty memory). So it's possible that your cycle is later in the month than the rest of us, spilling over into the next month. If that's the case, I hope they consider switching to more uniform billing and shipping for everyone.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 27, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> Have you tried contacting them?
> 
> 3B bills you on the same day each month, which I think is the same day you signed up (give or take a day for faulty memory). So it's possible that your cycle is later in the month than the rest of us, spilling over into the next month. If that's the case, I hope they consider switching to more uniform billing and shipping for everyone.


That makes sense.  Mine is shipped in the beginning of the month but I signed up December 6th.  When I asked about shipping, she did say that they ship out several times a month, not just on one day.


----------



## Bethanys (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks-

I haven't contacted them yet, because honestly, it just occurred to me that I hadn't received it yet, and we're headed toward the end of the month.

That explanation sounds reasonable.  I'm going to give it a few more days and see what happens.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 5, 2015)

Skinfood will be in this month's bag according to Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Skinfood will be in this month's bag according to Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm excited, but I'm worried that it's going to be the little tiny bottles that come in a 2-pack in a little box. It would be fine if it's kind of like the laneige sample last month and they include a few decent-sized items as well. could be a good one! So far they haven't let me down!


----------



## bluefintuna (Feb 10, 2015)

I just got the shipping email and it says this month's box includes the Mizon Snail Repair Eye Cream. Plus there was the Skinfood spoiler. I think it will be another good box.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 10, 2015)

Got my shipping email!

If they really shipped, I'll have mine tmw! Eee!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 11, 2015)

AHHH SO EXCITED! I love this box because it's $12 and they can really do no wrong at that price point in my book lol


----------



## biancardi (Feb 11, 2015)

AWWWHHH I am excited for you all!!  I am still on the waitlist...Been almost a month now - feels longer!! haha


----------



## bluefintuna (Feb 11, 2015)

Hopefully you'll get off soon! I'm so glad I decided to sign up when I first heard about them because every box has been fantastic.

Since I also got my shipping email I think I'll have my box on Thursday? But if it came today I'd be happy.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm on the wait list now too. This sounds really interesting. Thanks for the recommendations ladies! My no buy suffers but hey I get to join in on the fun and try new things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  It's also Memebox's fault that I want to try more Asian skin care and makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## EmiB (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm on the waitlist too. I wonder if the added any new people this month.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 11, 2015)

@EmiB  I hope they do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I thought I joined up on waitlist pretty soon after they started it, but I guess not


----------



## bluefintuna (Feb 11, 2015)

I read somewhere (on their Facebook maybe?) that they did add people off the waitlist for the February box but that their waitlist is very long.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 11, 2015)

I saw that, too.  At least they're able to move people off.  I can't imagine they had any idea how popular they would be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 13, 2015)

Okay got it!



Spoiler


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Okay got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UGHH seriously I love this box. I love how it really does mirror the early Birchboxes only with kbeauty/asian beauty. I'm really happy with this month!


----------



## bluefintuna (Feb 15, 2015)

This is my favorite box so far!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2015)

Got my shipping email! There is Sulwhasoo in this bag!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 11, 2015)

@Saffyra  Lucky you!  I emailed 3bbag and they said a wave of people were coming off this week and I was the in the next wave - so I won't get off the waitlist for this month.  Maybe for April or May.

I think this is the longest I have ever been on a wait list.  It is frustrating, but I am also glad that they are ensuring they have the stock to send people so that their service doesn't degrade.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @Saffyra  Lucky you!  I emailed 3bbag and they said a wave of people were coming off this week and I was the in the next wave - so I won't get off the waitlist for this month.  Maybe for April or May.
> 
> I think this is the longest I have ever been on a wait list.  It is frustrating, but I am also glad that they are ensuring they have the stock to send people so that their service doesn't degrade.


I got my shipping notice as well! Very excited since my February box didn't get here until last week.

And I think their waiting list being so long is a good thing in the end, even though many people have had to wait a long time. When a company is money-hungry and starts scooping up every new subscriber they can get their hands on, they start to realize they haven't prepared for having that many people subscribed. Shipping times suffer, the quality of the bags/boxes suffer, and it's just no good. Especially for a small and upcoming business like 3B, I think it's a good thing they're being careful and doing things the right way.

Granted I'd be pulling my hair out if I were still on the waiting list haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I just appreciate them implementing one so that they can focus and only take on new subscribers when they're capable of doing it.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2015)

I truly think they had NO IDEA how quickly they would succeed. At least the last box had a label and wasn't handwritten. Can you imagine how much time that must have sucked up! I'm hoping they were able to get a little seed money or business loan or something because it's obvious their waitlist is long (and for a good reason).

@@biancardi when did you get on the list? Was that in January? Three months seems long. Hopefully they can cut that down to two ASAP. Unless they're ordering their product waaaaay in advance it seems like it shouldn't take more than two :/ If you are still on the list from December, they need to revise their system because that's way too long!


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 11, 2015)

The UK folk have no chance for this one any time before Christmas lol!

One day someone out there will see the potential for sales over here and will offer a sub box at a decent price...


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> The UK folk have no chance for this one any time before Christmas lol!
> 
> One day someone out there will see the potential for sales over here and will offer a sub box at a decent price...


It could be you Alidolly!! Think how many people you would make happy if you started a kbeauty subscription  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> It could be you Alidolly!! Think how many people you would make happy if you started a kbeauty subscription  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Only problem - I don't speak the language so doing business from my ipad probably just wouldn't cut it lol! plus I work part-time anyway and have a very active 5 yr old on the days I don't work...granted, she starts school this year so would have 2 days free..
Am trying to get a Japanese manga / kawaii company to do a sub box from their website with some of their products but its an established company so not sure if they'd go along with the idea. Still, if you don't ask...


----------



## biancardi (Mar 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I truly think they had NO IDEA how quickly they would succeed. At least the last box had a label and wasn't handwritten. Can you imagine how much time that must have sucked up! I'm hoping they were able to get a little seed money or business loan or something because it's obvious their waitlist is long (and for a good reason).
> 
> @@biancardi when did you get on the list? Was that in January? Three months seems long. Hopefully they can cut that down to two ASAP. Unless they're ordering their product waaaaay in advance it seems like it shouldn't take more than two :/ If you are still on the list from December, they need to revise their system because that's way too long!


I got in janaury - a couple of days after they put in a waitlist.

it really is a long time ...like I NEED more products - haha


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I got in janaury - a couple of days after they put in a waitlist.
> 
> it really is a long time ...like I NEED more products - haha


haha I don't think ANY of us need more products, but I'll be damned if I don't keep buying stuff! LOL. I know I don't need it, it's just so fun to try new things and get packages in the mail! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 12, 2015)

Got my box!



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Mar 12, 2015)

very sweet!  did the



Spoiler



coin purse come with it?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 13, 2015)

biancardi said:


> very sweet!  did the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! No, I made that! The box contents looked sad on their own so I wanted to put some thing cute in the photo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 15, 2015)

I finally got off the waitlist for 3b. I think that means I am set for April's box.  :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Mar 15, 2015)

I got off the waitlist, but it keeps giving me errors on my payment - wth?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 16, 2015)

It did that to me too Biancardi, but I was doing it wrong, you have to go back in through step two in the email to get to the payment screen. Idk if this is the same prob I was having but it may be. I was so excited I forgot to follow directions! Lol.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes!! I'm so glad you all are getting off the list!


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 16, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> It did that to me too Biancardi, but I was doing it wrong, you have to go back in through step two in the email to get to the payment screen. Idk if this is the same prob I was having but it may be. I was so excited I forgot to follow directions! Lol.


It did it to me too. I blamed my ancient laptop with a dying keyboard that refuses to properly type certain numbers. Eventually it did work although I didn't know why.  I probably followed the second link.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 16, 2015)

So happy for you all getting off the waiting list! I'm still waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 27, 2015)

I got an email that my bag had shipped. Anyone know a spoiler or is it the March bag?


----------



## biancardi (Mar 27, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I got an email that my bag had shipped. Anyone know a spoiler or is it the March bag?


I got this as well.  I think it might be the march bag because they stated



Spoiler



[SIZE=12.8000001907349px]This month we're excited to spring forward and include some goodies from Sulwhasoo in your[/SIZE] box!  [SIZE=12.8000001907349px] [/SIZE]




if this is the case, that means I will be getting my bags late in the month - booo.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 27, 2015)

I got my March bag yesterday, the email came AFTER the bag showed up, but I'm in their city so I guess that's expected. I thought because I just got off the wait list last week I would start with April but I'm ok with getting Match too. Biancardi, we'll probably be on their regular cycle next month don't you think? I hope!


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 27, 2015)

I googled the brand mentioned in the email and it's super expensive and fancy. Now I am excited to try it.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I got my March bag yesterday, the email came AFTER the bag showed up, but I'm in their city so I guess that's expected. I thought because I just got off the wait list last week I would start with April but I'm ok with getting Match too. Biancardi, we'll probably be on their regular cycle next month don't you think? I hope!


My bag always gets here before the email, too!


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 2, 2015)

Does 3b do spoilers? I am super curious about April although I still haven't tried/ used all of my March items. The cartoon of the sleeping pumpkin is so cute, I don't want to open the mask.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 2, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Does 3b do spoilers? I am super curious about April although I still haven't tried/ used all of my March items. The cartoon of the sleeping pumpkin is so cute, I don't want to open the mask.


They did a spoiler ONCE on their facebook page with teh second bag I believe, but I think that was the only time they did one!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 8, 2015)

I got my April 3b shipping notification. I'll hipefully have it tomorrow since we're in the same city! There's gonna be a tool in our bags this month, hopefully something useful!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 8, 2015)

Got my shipping notification too! Excited to see what's in the bag this month. I do wish they would have some sort of spoilers or hints on their facebook page or something like some other companies do- I always feel like I forget they exist until my shipping notice comes and it would be nice to have something to discuss and buzz about while we wait LOL


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 8, 2015)

I guess the email is the spoiler. They give a hint about one item. Last time they mentioned the brand. This time they said they are sending a beauty tool. I am hoping for an eyelash curler. I bought an E.L.F. one and it's a P.O.S.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 9, 2015)

woohoo!! got my box!



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Apr 9, 2015)

looks great!  I hope mine comes today too!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 9, 2015)

Got mine today too! Love being in essentially the same city as them...I'm bad at waiting!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 9, 2015)

Didn't come in the mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 9, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Didn't come in the mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine usually shows up a few days after the west coasters get theirs. It's a bummer waiting but at least I can get the spoilers until it shows up lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 9, 2015)

I only get mine because we practically live next door  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It arrives the day after it ships even if they stick it in the mail at 9pm.


----------



## theori3 (Apr 10, 2015)

Mine arrived today! It had all the same items as Saffyra's bag, but I noticed someone on reddit posted a bag that came with a different cleanser.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 10, 2015)

I got mine today and it's the same bag.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 10, 2015)

I received mine today and I love it!  It is perfect for oily-normal skinned type folks - and the mask is one of my favorites already - I always purchase them

I received the same cleanser as @@Saffyra


----------



## Noel Snow (May 9, 2015)

My bag has shipped. The featured item is



Spoiler



false eyelashes


. I'm super excited. For some reason I never got this from Ipsy.


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> My bag has shipped. The featured item is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha  - when I subb'd to ipsy, I got these all the time (not the brand, but the product type)


----------



## ChullBird (May 9, 2015)

They emailed me to get off the waitlist last week, after seeing this month's bag I'm so glad I didn't.


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> They emailed me to get off the waitlist last week, after seeing this month's bag I'm so glad I didn't.


where are you seeing this month's bag?  I looked on IG and couldn't find anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (May 10, 2015)

It's on reddit here:  

http://www.reddit.com/r/BeautyBoxes/comments/35eyzc/unboxing_my_3b_box_arrived_beauty_beyond_borders/


----------



## raindrop (May 10, 2015)

Him, I'm not impressed either. I got the 'you're off the wait list' email a week ago, and I'm kind of glad I passed. I preordered the Mishibox, so I didn't feel like I needed both.


----------



## biancardi (May 10, 2015)

It is pretty good for 12.00 - 3 full sized products &amp; one travel sized cleansing foam

I love that hand cream, I have so many of them - haha.  For me, I won't be using 2 out of the 4 products, but that is just because I have received similar items or I don't use them (like the falsies)

 @raindrop  I also ordered mishibox, but I think that it is going to be similar to beauteque, just because of the cost.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 10, 2015)

Sooooo cuuute! This is the perfect bag for me! I was so jealous of the peach hand cream (well until someone said it looked like a boob). This is exactly the kind of stuff I wanted when I signed up.  :wub:


----------



## raindrop (May 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @raindrop I also ordered mishibox, but I think that it is going to be similar to beauteque, just because of the cost.


I never subbed to Beauteque because I didn't think the value was there. Plus, the brands they feature are what I consider the western standard for korean products (tony moly, skinfood, ect...) and those are so easy for us to get on our own! I'm hoping Mishibox will do a better job of bringing us a mix of lesser known items. And hopefully a better value, but only time will tell...


----------



## biancardi (May 10, 2015)

raindrop said:


> I never subbed to Beauteque because I didn't think the value was there. Plus, the brands they feature are what I consider the western standard for korean products (tony moly, skinfood, ect...) and those are so easy for us to get on our own! I'm hoping Mishibox will do a better job of bringing us a mix of lesser known items. And hopefully a better value, but only time will tell...


I agree...when I meant similar to beauteque, it was more in the amount and sizes of things we would get.  I have 4 k-beauty subs - maskgenie, beauteque, 3b and mishibox.  Currently maskgenie &amp; 3b are unique enough for me to consider them long term.   I have already dropped mask maven because I think that maskgenie is superior and if mishibox is like what you described, I will be dropping the monthly bag too..


----------



## ChullBird (May 11, 2015)

The only thing that I would even use is the hand cream. The PH is too high on the cleanser, I don't do false lashes (one of the main reasons I hated IPSY...too many false lashes), and I already have the perfect eyebrow pencil. So I'm glad I didn't spend the $12.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 13, 2015)

My bag arrived this afternoon. For anyone afraid the cleanser is too harsh for their face, I have seborrheic dermatitis and plan to use it as shampoo.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 9, 2015)

I got an email that my bag has shipped.  The spoiler is



Spoiler



some sort of blush from A'Pieu


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 9, 2015)

I got my bag today, alas can't do spoilers on my phone. It never works!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 9, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I got my bag today, alas can't do spoilers on my phone. It never works!


I think the code is a box like this-



Spoiler



then whatever you are hiding then another one of those boxes except add a / before the word spoiler inside the little box. I don't know if this will work on a phone. I am assuming it is not letting you highlight and choose a code.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 10, 2015)

here is the code to type in (you can type this around the picture name).


Spoiler



THIS IS MY SPOILER INFO


 if for some reason it doesn't work, please let me know.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 10, 2015)

Spoiler








Hope it worked, don't kill me if not!

ETA nope never works for me, oh well the thread title says may contain spoilers right?


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks so much for posting! I'll investigate to see why it didn't work. sorry! In the meantime, I'll put it in spoiler.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 10, 2015)

I just noticed the reason it didn't work is because of the line was the opposite way in this tag

. Hope this helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 10, 2015)

How have I never heard of this box?  Stop enticing me with your pretty pictures, @@Krystyn Lowe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyWithWhitney (Jun 10, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> How have I never heard of this box?  Stop enticing me with your pretty pictures, @@Krystyn Lowe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They're fairly new, usually have a waitlist to sub.



Spoiler



I'm excited about the A'pieu! It's always nice to get wipes, too, even though I have a pretty big stockpile already. Also I'm sad that it looks like there are only four products, even though there are full size ones...Body wash is still kind of eh, but maybe it'll be amazing.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm sort of in love with the



Spoiler



body wash


.

It smells so good and has little exfoliating loofa cucumber bits in it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks Reija, D'oh, no wonder it didn't work.  I think it's a good box this month and Saffyra, I used that product this morning.  Smells so so good and works well, I'm going to order the full size.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 10, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Thanks Reija, D'oh, no wonder it didn't work.  I think it's a good box this month and Saffyra, I used that product this morning.  Smells so so good and works well, I'm going to order the full size.


And it's cheap! Which makes it even better, amirite?!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2015)

I cannot wait to get mine!  it shipped out but since I am on the east coast, it might not be here until friday.


----------



## Elsie Marely (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm kind of disappointed that I received a different item.



Spoiler



I didn't get the body wash, instead I got the Skin Food Argan Oil Silk Hair Conditioner.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 16, 2015)

I just learned of this sub and added myself to the waitlist.  I wonder how long it will take to get off of it.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm thinking something's happened to my box. Seems that everyone who is subscribed has their June box but me.

I hope they answer my email. I really like this sweet little K- beauty sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 17, 2015)

I just used the



Spoiler



bb cream and it is actually a really good match for my skin tone. I think I am breaking up with NYX.


So far there is always at least one item that is totally amazing.  I ended up ordering a full size of the pumpkin sleeping pack from a few months ago.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2015)

I just got the email that it has shipped out!  And this month is supposed to be all



Spoiler



Skinfood.  I would love the cuc and lettuce mist toner


----------



## LadyGordon (Jul 11, 2015)

Just got my shipping email as well.I'm so excited, this is my first month with 3b, finally got off the waitlist!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh! So it *was* supposed to be all skinfood! I didn't realize. I wish they'd put the theme on their card. I didn't mind but it would have been helpful to know that it was totally on purpose.



Spoiler


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 11, 2015)

Saffyra, is that all that was in your box?


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes, two full size items and two deluxe minis.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 21, 2015)

I loved my first 3b box! I can't wait to try it all out! Especially the SKINFOOD rice mask!!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2015)

August boxes are shipping - I got my notice. August spoiler is



Spoiler



RiRe Luxe Eye Lash Essence


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 12, 2015)

My box was waiting for me at home. I did not get the product mentioned in the spoiler email but something else entirely.



Spoiler



I got regular mascara and almost wore it to bed thinking it was the item described on the card. Luckily there was enough written on the tube in english for me to figure out what went wrong. i am hoping they send a replacement because now I really want the essence.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks like everyone got the



Spoiler



mascara


that I've seen. I wish it was the essence but no one has gotten it yet and posted about it.

Heres mine:



Spoiler








The not-spoiler product does seem interesting though and I'll totally try it.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 12, 2015)

I was just annoyed I almost wore it to bed thinking it was a sleep product. I also got



Spoiler



a honey mask which makes me happy although I wouldn't have minded lemon. Anything but snail.The eye cream smells so good I want to put it all over my face not just around my eyes. Any idea what 'lose scent' is for the mascara?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2015)

ohh, so happy about the



Spoiler



secret key eye cream - I love that stuff!

I could live without another tonymoly tint for the rest of my life, but that bag looks nice - I do hope I get the essence and not the mascara ... I hope mine gets here soon!


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 13, 2015)

I actually wore the



Spoiler



mascara


to work today.



Spoiler



The brush is ball shaped and easier for me to use. The formula reminds me of W3ll people. I like to layer it on rather than have it go on thick with one stroke. Getting this forced me to throw out my crusty Better than Sex and UD samples.


----------



## EmiB (Aug 13, 2015)

I got the mascara as well. I was a little suprised, but I guess there was mixed up with the description or something. Very happy with the eye cream. I also got mango mask))


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 15, 2015)

lose = rose


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2015)

3b states that the essence will be in a future bag!  I am glad to hear it, this month was probably the one I was least happy with (rose scented mascara, tonymoly tint and alcohol...errr mishha face mask)

I did find the best color lip tint ever from  Chosungah 22 Dual Lip Tint &amp; Gloss in velvet - it has a burgundy tint and is amazing.  the lip gloss end is a sheer red, very nice and gloosy.  I got mine at sephora.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> 3b states that the essence will be in a future bag!  I am glad to hear it, this month was probably the one I was least happy with (rose scented mascara, tonymoly tint and alcohol...errr mishha face mask)
> 
> I did find the best color lip tint ever from  Chosungah 22 Dual Lip Tint &amp; Gloss in velvet - it has a burgundy tint and is amazing.  the lip gloss end is a sheer red, very nice and gloosy.  I got mine at sephora.


So there really isn't such a thing as "lose scented" mascara. I just assumed it was a flower that only grew in S. Korea.

Thanks for the warning on the sheet mask being full of alcohol. I keep getting white heads so this will actually help dry them all out. But I wouldn't want or need something like this if it were winter time.


----------



## LadyGordon (Aug 15, 2015)

Oh wow, I didn't realize the sheet mask had alcohol, no way I can use that. Guess that is going in the pile to go to my hairdresser's shop for her "take it for free" basket. I am excited to try the Secret key eye cream and the mascara. The lip tint I can't stand, so giving it away as well. I'm overall happy with this month though.


----------



## crescentmoon (Aug 16, 2015)

Btw the weird thing is I got the essence instead of mascara so I hope they don't give it to me twice because I got the email.


----------



## crescentmoon (Aug 16, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Looks like everyone got the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will post picture of essence here


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 16, 2015)

A week ago I wrote to them asking what was going on but no one wrote back. I'm thinking of canceling as I have too many samples in general. I can get lip tint and mascara at walgreens.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 9, 2015)

ah HA! it looks like THIS is the month for the Lash Essence!

Also... Uh. Not thrilled about Yu-Be being in there. If it's the tiny sample size I will have serious frowny face.



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Sep 9, 2015)

ohhhh, thank you for the spoilers, @@Saffyra



Spoiler



  not happy about that yube cream either.  Ive had it from sephora and birchbox (it seemed every pick 2 mystery packs had them for a while and then I actually got in a birchbox!  arrghh)

if it was a bigger size, then it would be good for my feet.  But it is SO small, I would only moisturize the heel of one foot. lol  I would never put that stuff near my face - oily skin alert!!

I am happy with the rest of the bag - the essence! yeah!  I like the SC Honey Spot remover and leaders hand cream - yes, it is a hand cream, but by leaders!!



this box is shaping up like birchbox - somethings you will hate, others you will love...but it is so inexpensive and they are just samples (for the most part), that it isn't a big deal.  If they ever get a shop like BB, it would be cool if they did  a point system like BB does - that would make this awesome!


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 9, 2015)

This sub seems to get better every month. I have been using the secret key stuff from last month's bag every night before bed.


----------



## Padawan (Sep 22, 2015)

I got off the waitlist for this one, yay! After unsubbing from pretty much every box when I was on overload, I am slowly dipping my toes back into the beauty boxes. I love Korean products, so the fact that this one doesn't cost as much as most of the other Korean beauty boxes has me really excited.


----------



## EmiB (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks like they are running a little late this month. No shipping yet...


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 17, 2015)

I just got my shipping notice. The spoiler is



Spoiler



a sheet mask from DHC.


.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2015)

other than their face cleansing oil, I haven't tried anything else from them. Pretty excited about that spoiler!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 18, 2015)

I think this is a GREAT box!!



Spoiler



[


----------



## Stella Bella (Oct 19, 2015)

@@Saffyra Thanks for the spoiler! I was just about to cancel my sub but I think I'll keep it a while longer after seeing this month's box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGordon (Oct 19, 2015)

Excited to get my bag now, I'm really enjoying this subscription so far.


----------



## LadyGordon (Oct 19, 2015)

That was fast, got my box today and love it. I really think for the price this is a great sub.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Oct 19, 2015)

My box arrived damaged and both Holika Holika samples were missing. Super sads. 3B was quick to respond - said they would send the samples in November's box. I can't really complain, considering I want the box to stay at a nice price.

However, I want my samples!!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 13, 2015)

November 2015 



Spoiler


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 14, 2015)

I always get a kick out of the cartoons on the packaging.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 2, 2016)

Anyone get this box still? I had signed up for a waitlist. I forgot all about this and just checked my account. I was able to sub to this. I'm so excited. I really don't need another K-beauty item but the price is right.


----------



## Cupcakes (Feb 2, 2016)

I've been subscribed for 6 months and I think I might cancel because I'm not liking the little foil packets we have been receiving.  I even emailed them that I feel those foil samples are the same as the ones I receive for free when I purchase products on other websites/stores so I don't think they are that "special" and should be considered bonus products instead of one of the monthly picks.  I also haven't been excited with any of the items we have been sent.  Maybe it's me being very picky.     I know there are a lot of people who are very happy with 3B and they love getting the smaller sized ant samples.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback @@Cupcakes! I wasn't sure what to expect from this sub so now I know better. I'll give it a try and see. I'm not interested in receiving foils either. The whole idea of subs is to receive full or actual sample size products not just foils.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 2, 2016)

I've been a subscriber for several months.  I did get some foils last time but they seem pretty good about a balance between small samples, foils and full sized items.  I've gotten sheet masks, mascara, eye liner, lip gloss, sun block and hand creams all full size. That being said I wish they would act more like a k- version of ipsy and not a cheaper version of mishi box. I don't really know what to do with whitening creams and snail toners.


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 2, 2016)

I personally enjoy this subscription, for $12 I have been happy with the variety of products I've received. I like that it's not just Korean but also other Asian products as well. I think that January was the only month I've received foils, and I admit that January wasn't the most exciting month, but overall for the price I've been extremely happy. I've enjoyed it more than Mishibox actually. But I have only been using Asian beauty products for the last year, so my stash doesn't have the depth as most people who subscribe I would think. But for a newbie I think this is a great sub.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you all for sharing your thoughts about this sub! It's great to hear different points of view. I used to get Mishibox but cancelled to cut back. I also cancelled Beauteque because of product overload and cutting back. This sub doesn't help with the product overload I'm sure but I'm just interested in trying it, especially for the price.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Feb 3, 2016)

I've received December and January boxes and found things that I liked in both, but like most other people, am on product overload.  I'm new to AB, so don't have a lot of products and find this is a fun way to sample things.  I'll probably give it another couple of months and see how I'm feeling.  I did sign up for Jini Beauty and am eagerly awaiting my first combo skin box!


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 3, 2016)

drkornea said:


> I've received December and January boxes and found things that I liked in both, but like most other people, am on product overload.  I'm new to AB, so don't have a lot of products and find this is a fun way to sample things.  I'll probably give it another couple of months and see how I'm feeling.  I did sign up for Jini Beauty and am eagerly awaiting my first combo skin box!


Let us know how you like the Jini subscription. I've been considering dropping Beauteque, so I thought I might try them. I wanted to see the first few months first before signing up though.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Feb 3, 2016)

LadyGordon said:


> Let us know how you like the Jini subscription. I've been considering dropping Beauteque, so I thought I might try them. I wanted to see the first few months first before signing up though.


I signed up for a 3 month sub and I'll definitely post what I get!


----------



## Emily Thompson (Feb 10, 2016)

Received my 3B box today and have to say I'm seriously underwhelmed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  



Spoiler



https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNpKVcMM9zV8Xa9XjalIeAgY8F7iuX1IZIxnbWc

4 Items:

Benton Snail Bee High Content Steam Mask 5g sample $1.20
Leaders Black Aqua Pore Scaling Mask x1 $2.75
Lioele Eyelash Curler $3.22
Etude House Look at my Eyes Cafe Eyeshadow $4.60

Total value (excluding shipping costs, tax, etc) $11.77
Cost of sub: $12/mo


----------



## EmiB (Feb 10, 2016)

@ Got mine yesterday and I had the same thought.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for posting @!!


----------



## Cupcakes (Feb 10, 2016)

Ugh... Me three on cancelling!  I was going to give them another month but this sub is not for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 10, 2016)

I had signed up for this thinking I want to try it but now after reading this, not so sure. I got a shipment notice so mine should be here soon.


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 10, 2016)

Mine should be here soon as well. I really enjoyed this sub when I first signed up, The last two months were not that interesting to me, and this one does seem underwhelming I have to agree. I'll give it another month or two for this price to see if this one is really for me, hoping it will improve.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 10, 2016)

This month is seriously underwhelming. If it weren't for the fact that it's an anomaly, I'd unsub. I'm hoping they'll learn from subscriber responses. 

The eyelash curler kills it for me. I can get one anywhere that's exactly the same. I'd much rather have a product that is unique.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 10, 2016)

Saffyra said:


> The eyelash curler kills it for me. I can get one anywhere that's exactly the same. I'd much rather have a product that is unique.


 Maybe the eye lash curler is something that is a real hit with the k-beauty companies? Not sure but the only reason I'm thinking about it is because I remember getting one in one of the Beauteque bags. I was thinking the same thing at the time wondering why they would send it since it's not specific to k-beauty.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2016)

I got my box today. I see what you ladies were saying now.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Mar 9, 2016)

I just received an email saying all boxes this month with have a full size Secret Key Witch Hazel Toner. Hopefully the other items are just as good!


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 11, 2016)

Got my box today.  I was going to quit if this month was a dud.  I haven't had a chance to try anything yet, but these are all things I think I will like.
 



Spoiler



Skin Food Mascara- the container is cute. It has little cupcakes on it
Sea Cucumber Sheet mask- will get used
Cosrx Finger Balls- I'm sure no one at the office has tried these. Maybe it will stop me from poking my pores with a beading needle.
Secret Key giant bottle of witch hazel- this reminds me of the toner from Proactiv. I bet it does the same thing.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2016)

I got my box today too and I'm happy with it. I'll use everything in the box. I've used



Spoiler



the toner



before and like it.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 11, 2016)

Just got my box for April. Did anyone else get theirs yet? I'm excited to try Benton cleansing cream and the Egg cream.



Spoiler


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 11, 2016)

I got my box today.  These are all nice items but I'm not really blown away.  I guess I thought it would be all cute weird stuff like that Tony Moly hand cream that looks like an orange. I tried to cancel my account but there doesn't seem to be any way of doing that on their website. I sent them an email saying I wanted to cancel.  Hopefully that will be enough. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 11, 2016)

I tried the egg cream and really like it. The Benton cleanser seemed to be a bit strong for my skin.


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 11, 2016)

Reija said:


> Just got my box for April. Did anyone else get theirs yet? I'm excited to try Benton cleansing cream and the Egg cream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I got mine, and frankly not enthused about any of the items I got. I feel like this subscription has really lost its value in the last few months. I guess I'll email them and cancel. Sad because I really enjoyed this sub when I first started.


----------



## greenflipflops (Apr 25, 2016)

I appreciate that they gave 7 packets of the egg mellow cream to try but they gave me a yellow eyeshadow. My skin is yellow enough, I don't need a pale yellow eyeshadow! Lol. I don't even want to try to make this shadow work for me.


----------



## Geek2 (May 12, 2016)

I just got the May box. Did anyone else get theirs? I'm excited about the propolis essence.



Spoiler


----------



## Stella07 (May 13, 2016)

My box also came today with the same items as you, Reija. I tend to like this sub as It has items that I'm unfamiliar with.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (May 13, 2016)

Reija said:


> I just got the May box. Did anyone else get theirs? I'm excited about the propolis essence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also got my bag today! The essence is interesting. I tried it today and it has no scent and isn't sticky. I actually wore it under my makeup since my skin has been kind of flaky and it made it dewy. I think I'll use everything in the bag. Not sure I really need the firming cream though. I wish they would include at least one makeup item in every bag. I loved the mascara they sent before!


----------



## Geek2 (May 31, 2016)

I finally used the essence today and I have no idea why I waited this long. It's beyond great. Once it dried, it almost was like a temporary tape on my fine lines. My forehead looked way more smooth than normally. I paired it with one of the moisturizer samples from the bag and my skin looked younger and felt so smooth.  I used Dior BB cream on top. Korean skin care products continue to amaze me for their effectiveness. I don't think an expensive serum has ever worked as well as this essence did. I highly recommend the essence and the moisturizer that was in this month's bag. Now I'm going to have to figure out where to get the full size once these samples run out.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jun 3, 2016)

Reija said:


> I finally used the essence today and I have no idea why I waited this long. It's beyond great. Once it dried, it almost was like a temporary tape on my fine lines. My forehead looked way more smooth than normally. I paired it with one of the moisturizer samples from the bag and my skin looked younger and felt so smooth.  I used Dior BB cream on top. Korean skin care products continue to amaze me for their effectiveness. I don't think an expensive serum has ever worked as well as this essence did. I highly recommend the essence and the moisturizer that was in this month's bag. Now I'm going to have to figure out where to get the full size once these samples run out.


That propolis essence is so fantastic. I loved it at first sight because of the pretty packaging but the actual product itself is great! I'm so pleased. At the time I received the box, my skin was dry and irritated and I had no idea why. I applied the essence AM and PM every day for several days and I really think it helped to soothe and re-hydrate my skin. It is slightly sticky but I don't care if it heals my skin and makes it glow!

I live near a Skinfood so I'm happy that I can restock at any time. Do you live near any asian beauty supply stores? I do see it on Amazon for around $24 which seems reasonable.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jun 3, 2016)

I took a break from this box since I have so many products to try right now, but I'm glad to see you all talking about the Skinfood Propolis Essence.  I have the LJH Propolis essence and feel like it doesn't do much for me, so I'll have to try this one when I'm out!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 13, 2016)

I just got my box. Did anyone else get theirs? Thoughts? Here is a picture.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Nov 25, 2016)

So for those of you that didn't know 3B has their own shop now and they have some really good deals for today! Everything in their shop is on some kind of sale. They also have The Ultimate Sample Kit which is $20 but is supposed to contain $100 worth of product! It doesn't tell you exactly whats inside though so you would be taking a gamble. I grabbed one so I hope it was worth it. These deals actually started yesterday and I grabbed mine early since I was worried that my items would disappear. However today I received an email stating they were also going to have a few extra promotions. 


3 free samples with every order
Spend $50 and get a 4 piece travel kit ($10 Value)
Spend $100 and get 10 sheet masks ($50 Value)
NO PROMO CODE NECESSARY 
Now I'm not sure if these promotions stack or not. For example if you spend $100 do you get both the travel kit and the sheet masks or just the masks? 

Shipping is $5

https://www.the3bbox.com/collections/featured/products/the-ultimate-sample-kit


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2017)

Just read from IG that this box is closing. So sad! Love this box. I only cancelled because I needed to cut back.


----------

